# looking into relocating to AZ in the near future



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

My wife and I are looking into possibly relocating to Phoenix, AZ next year, are there any decent sport clubs in Phoenix?


----------



## chad paquin (Apr 16, 2010)

If your looking for fr look up Bob. He is on wdf. Promose you will have fun and learn alot about the sport.


----------



## Erynn Lucas (Dec 10, 2008)

There are a fair amount of experienced people in SchH too. Just have to get up early to train.


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

It sounds like there are several clubs in the Phoenix area, which is a huge plus/icing on top!


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

are you looking for dog sport clubs or exercise classes for you? There afe hundreds of 24 gyms that cater to everything. 
Fair share of dog trainers in different areas, lots of hiking and biking, horseback, bars, sports bars, etc


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Laney Rein said:


> are you looking for dog sport clubs or exercise classes for you? There afe hundreds of 24 gyms that cater to everything.
> Fair share of dog trainers in different areas, lots of hiking and biking, horseback, bars, sports bars, etc


Specifically i'm looking for a sports bar/gentlemens club/PP club.:roll::mrgreen:


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

well, being as I don't frequent those kinds of places, can't be much help - other than the biggies that advertise like Bourbon Street Club, Christies, Hooters, and all the venue down town - reason I live way out of town in the country - don't want that kinda stuff around my home. Good adult fun, I'm sure, just not my taste. Might ask Jeremy - he might have friends that could make suggestions.


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Laney Rein said:


> well, being as I don't frequent those kinds of places, can't be much help - other than the biggies that advertise like Bourbon Street Club, Christies, Hooters, and all the venue down town - reason I live way out of town in the country - don't want that kinda stuff around my home. Good adult fun, I'm sure, just not my taste. Might ask Jeremy - he might have friends that could make suggestions.


 
No, I didn't really understand what you were trying to say in your first post and I was just being silly. 

My wife and I are transfering down there for work and we are super excited to get a change of pace and scenerey. Where we currently live, dog sports is almost nonexistent so i'm very excited to hear that there are several clubs and diciplines to chose from.

The next step is to book a flight and have a look around.

Any suggestions as to which part of town is less desirable to live in?


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

So you have Rottweilers and want to move to the hottest part of the country? Hmmmmm...:-k Go there anytime from May to November with your dogs before you move there.


----------



## jeremy anderson (Mar 19, 2010)

Meng Xiong said:


> Specifically i'm looking for a sports bar/gentlemens club/PP club.:roll::mrgreen:





Laney Rein said:


> Good adult fun, I'm sure, just not my taste. Might ask Jeremy - he might have friends that could make suggestions.


Hello Meng & welcome to Arizona 
When you get in town shoot me a pm & I can show you around. I have been seen at some of those establishment that were mentioned (& carried out of a couple others) 
Phx is a great city as long as you don't mind the heat. The night life here is awesome from Scottsdale higher end clubs to south Phx's bullet wounds & tattoos clubs. Really you will never run out of resaturates & interesting stuff to do here. LA is 6hrs west, Vegas is 6hrs north, Mexico 4hrs south. Can't go wrong.
If your looking for a good Rottweiler club check out Jim Laubmeiers club. http://www.phxrottclub.com/ also his website http://www.firehouserotts.com/about.php
Heard nothing but good things about it.


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

jeremy anderson said:


> Hello Meng & welcome to Arizona
> When you get in town shoot me a pm & I can show you around. I have been seen at some of those establishment that were mentioned (& carried out of a couple others)
> Phx is a great city as long as you don't mind the heat. The night life here is awesome from Scottsdale higher end clubs to south Phx's bullet wounds & tattoos clubs. Really you will never run out of resaturates & interesting stuff to do here. LA is 6hrs west, Vegas is 6hrs north, Mexico 4hrs south. Can't go wrong.
> If your looking for a good Rottweiler club check out Jim Laubmeiers club. http://www.phxrottclub.com/ also his website http://www.firehouserotts.com/about.php
> Heard nothing but good things about it.


Thanks! My wife and I we don't mind the heat. In Spokane, Wa where we currently live, its not unusual to get high 90's and triple digits in the middle of august, a couple more degrees won't hurt anything. O

Most definately, i'll make sure to get in touch with you when the time rolls around. Also, I did get Jim's contact info and i'd like to check out the club too when we come down.


----------



## jeremy anderson (Mar 19, 2010)

Cool. Good luck


----------



## Kellie Wolverton (Jan 16, 2009)

*A little Arizona humor...this has been floating around for a while...but thought you might enjoy it :razz:

Arizona Diary

* *May 15th:* Now this is a state that knows how to live! Beautiful sunny days and warm balmy evenings. Mountains and deserts blended together. What a place! Watched the sunset from a park lying on a blanket. It was beautiful. I've finally found my home. I love it here. 



*June 14th:* Really heating up. Got to 108 today. Not a problem. Live in an air-conditioned home, drive an air-conditioned car, work in an air-conditioned office. What a pleasure to see the sun every day like this. I'm turning into a real sun worshipper. 



*June 30th:* Had the backyard landscaped with western plants today. Lots of cactus and rocks. What a breeze to maintain. No more mowing for me. Another scorcher today, but I love it here.


*July 10th:* The temperature hasn't been below 100 all week. How do people get used to this kind of heat? At least it's a dry heat. Getting used to it is taking longer than I expected. 



*July 15th:* Fell asleep by the pool. Got 3rd degree burns over 60% of my body. Missed two days of work; what a dumb thing to do. I learned my lesson though: got to respect the ol' sun in a climate like this. 



*July 25th:* Dry heat, my butt. Hot is hot! The home air-conditioner is on the fritz and the A/C repairman charged $250 just to drive by and tell me he needed to order parts. 



*July 30th:* Been sleeping outside by the pool for three nights now. $1,600 in damn house payments and we can't even go inside. Why did I ever come here? 



*August 4th:* 115 degrees! Finally got the air-conditioner fixed today. It cost $1,200 and gets the temperature down to about 90. I hate this [expletive deleted] state. 



*August 8th:* If another wise a** cracks, "Hot enough for you today?" I'm going to tear his [expletive deleted] throat out. Damn heat. By the time I get to work the radiator is boiling over, my clothes are soaking wet, and no deodorant works well enough! 



*August 10th:* The weather report might as well be a damn recording: Hot and Sunny. It's been too hot to sleep for two damn months and the weatherman says it might really warm up next week. Doesn't it ever rain in this barren damn desert? $1,700 worth of cactus just dried up and blew into the [expletive deleted] pool. Even a cactus can't live in this heat. 



*August 14th:* Welcome to Hell! Temperature got to 120 today. Forgot to crack the window and blew the [expletive deleted] windshield out of the BMW. The installer came to fix it and said, "Hot enough for you today?" My wife had to spend the $1,600 house payment to bail me out of jail. 



*August 30th:* Worst day of the damn summer. I'm not leaving the house. The [expletive deleted] monsoon rains finally came and all they did is to make it muggier than hell. The BMW is now floating somewhere in Mexico with its new $500 windshield. nobody told me about staying out of the washes during a "flash flood" warning. That does it. We're moving back to California and buying a house next to the freeway for some peace and quiet.


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

LoL... thats great!! =D>


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Meng Xiong said:


> Thanks! My wife and I we don't mind the heat. In Spokane, Wa where we currently live, its not unusual to get high 90's and triple digits in the middle of august, a couple more degrees won't hurt anything. O
> 
> Most definately, i'll make sure to get in touch with you when the time rolls around. Also, I did get Jim's contact info and i'd like to check out the club too when we come down.


The difference Meng is in Spokane you get that for a few days a year versus months of that weather every ****ing year.

PS Ditch the Rott because he certainly isn't going to be happy all summer long.


----------



## Megan Berry (Jul 19, 2010)

Aww, come on guys, it isn't THAT bad here! I mean, here it is April and I've only gotten sunburned twice this year so far!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

You broke Meng ? :mrgreen: Isn't Arizona for extended day trips and a visit (quick one) to the Grand Canyon? :-D


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Megan Berry said:


> Aww, come on guys, it isn't THAT bad here! I mean, here it is April and I've only gotten sunburned twice this year so far!


Been there, done that. The only thing I can imagine worse is add a bunch of humidity. Then you have another hell hole, TEXAS!\\/

Sorry, I'm starting to feel better and get back to my usual bastard self!!:-D


----------



## jeremy anderson (Mar 19, 2010)

maggie fraser said:


> You broke Meng ? :mrgreen: Isn't Arizona for extended day trips and a visit (quick one) to the Grand Canyon? :-D



Arizona is the place to be! In July & August it get up to about 186 degrees but thats the best because there are woman in bikinis everywhere you look. Take the dog & boat out to any one of the lakes within 30 min drive & your in heaven. The salt river is a 3 hour float with hundreds of drunk ASU chicks  Or just drive another hour north & your in the mountains. Really the Valley is a very good place to live. The other 10 months out of the year are perfect training weather


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm with Jeremy - by the way, guy, thanks for chiming in! We moved here from CO where the snow was on the ground from Sept to June - cold weather makes for a very unhappy camper. I have a friend up in Bothell, WA and she tells me you guys are still getting snow and rain and slush and yuk, yuk, yuk. Everyday. How do you ever get to do anything outside if it's always raining?

We live out where there is irrigation so it's always cooler than in town, especially in the evenings - windows open, nice breeze. I have a rottie, my second one, and they do just fine here. Of course, we did put an outdoor mist system up for the dogs and they have a doggie pool to play in - most everyone here has backyard swimming pools - we don't like the upkeep.

I've read that AZ joke before, it's great for Newbies cuz I'm sure that's what they're saying. After being here for any length of time, you acclimate and can't deal with the cold afterwards. Of course, you can still go skiing in Flagstaff or somewhere outside Tucson???? if you miss the seasons or cooler weather - I don't ski or snowboard, but everyone goes tubing down the river, or fishing, boating, want out of the heat, head north about an hour and go to Sedona or Prescott and spend a neat day. 

I would think as far as living, you might want to first see where you might be working then decide where to live since everything and everywhere is so spread out. The east side of town is growing fast which is fine by me cuz I can't stand all the zero lot line houses where you can literally stick your hands out your window while you sit on the pot and touch your neighbor. I live in the southwest, Jeremy is sort of same but further east than I am. I would probably avoid like mid/south Phx due to it being more low end business and homing area, Rainbow Valley is the land without trees, Tonopah is the dust bowl, so just need to see where you'll work, decide how much driving you're willing to do and most importantly - where you'll be working your dog!!!! Good luck and hope to hear more from you when you're a neighbor!


----------



## Bart Karmich (Jul 16, 2010)

doesn't matter because pretty soon all the cool clubs are going to be training in doors on rubber mats with a/c, comfy chairs and big screens. Dirty, muddy fields, hot sun,wind, rain and bugs are just part of the past in the old photos on the club wall that don't show those details so well but make it look oh so romantic


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Laney Rein said:


> I'm with Jeremy - by the way, guy, thanks for chiming in! We moved here from CO where the snow was on the ground from Sept to June - cold weather makes for a very unhappy camper. I have a friend up in Bothell, WA and she tells me you guys are still getting snow and rain and slush and yuk, yuk, yuk. Everyday. How do you ever get to do anything outside if it's always raining?
> 
> We live out where there is irrigation so it's always cooler than in town, especially in the evenings - windows open, nice breeze. I have a rottie, my second one, and they do just fine here. Of course, we did put an outdoor mist system up for the dogs and they have a doggie pool to play in - most everyone here has backyard swimming pools - we don't like the upkeep.
> 
> ...


Thats lots of good info, thanks!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Laney Rein said:


> I'm with Jeremy - by the way, guy, thanks for chiming in! We moved here from CO where the snow was on the ground from Sept to June - cold weather makes for a very unhappy camper. I have a friend up in Bothell, WA and she tells me you guys are still getting snow and rain and slush and yuk, yuk, yuk. Everyday. How do you ever get to do anything outside if it's always raining?
> 
> We live out where there is irrigation so it's always cooler than in town, especially in the evenings - windows open, nice breeze. I have a rottie, my second one, and they do just fine here. Of course, we did put an outdoor mist system up for the dogs and they have a doggie pool to play in - most everyone here has backyard swimming pools - we don't like the upkeep.
> 
> ...


Hey Laney - Now there you go! Sedona, Prescott and Flagstaff are descent towns where there a a bit of elevation and not as much heat. 

Lets not mention the horrible economic situation, crime rate or other issues caused by to a substantial extent the illegal immigration currently plaguing Arizona.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

funny posts .... lots of laffs ...
"getting acclimated" really means the point when you stop complaining about the part of the weather you DON'T like 
- if weather is gonna be a major factor where you live think, about it in advance and you won't have to acclimate....
- if crime is a factor, go with lots of money so you don't need to choose your home and business carefully....or move to japan where you don't need to take the keys outa your harley (just bring a dosimeter and watch out for little kids playing in the parks at night when you're out with the dogs)
- grew up in SoCal when it was a cool safe place and never learned what weather was until i joined up with uncle sam, but the older i get the more important it seems to get ..... the dogs never seem to care tho


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

was going to post but I will PM you instead lest I offend anyone that lives in the areas I describe/warn as crappy


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

rick smith said:


> funny posts .... lots of laffs ...
> "getting acclimated" really means the point when you stop complaining about the part of the weather you DON'T like
> - if weather is gonna be a major factor where you live think, about it in advance and you won't have to acclimate....
> - if crime is a factor, go with lots of money so you don't need to choose your home and business carefully....or move to japan where you don't need to take the keys outa your harley (just bring a dosimeter and watch out for little kids playing in the parks at night when you're out with the dogs)
> - grew up in SoCal when it was a cool safe place and never learned what weather was until i joined up with uncle sam, but the older i get the more important it seems to get ..... the dogs never seem to care tho


The first time I lived in Costa Rica back in the mid 90's, I lived with my Rott in the rain forest which is a fancy name for jungle. It was very hot and humid.

My land was on a hill fronting the pacific ocean. During the day my Rott dug a huge hole under a tree at the top of the hill where he could catch the trade winds coming off the ocean. That is where he stayed and spent the day snoozing unless it was pouring rain.

He basically turned nocturnal. Right before sunset he would wander down to the beach and go for a swim. Then he would drive me nuts and want to play half the night.

That is how he adapted.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

My dogs do the same thing. : )


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

Matt Grosch said:


> was going to post but I will PM you instead lest I offend anyone that lives in the areas I describe/warn as crappy


won't offend me, Matt, cuz I'd probably agree with you.........and Yes, our biggest problem here is the illegal issue. Have to agree I never knew how opposed I could be to something until I had to deal with the problem first hand. We live out in farming community and still small townish, which I enjoy - as Ashley would know something about! Still quiet, pretty private and few neighbors.

I would love to have a place up in Dewey/Prescott Valley and with prices the way they are right now, could almost afford it. If you don't mind an hour or so drive to work in Phx, that would be a great place to own.

Reality, we only have about 3 months where you want to be indoors during the day, otherwise it's mostly shorts and tank tops. That'll be the day when we train on artificial grass, indoors with air conditioning or heat. Might as well own a piddle!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Matt Grosch said:


> was going to post but I will PM you instead lest I offend anyone that lives in the areas I describe/warn as crappy


Now you are making me feel bad, Matt. Here I am trying to wipe out 2 states for my own amusement and you do a nice kind post like that.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

My wife is from NM. I wouldn't mind living in either NM or AZ when I retired. I could pursue my other hobby (gold panning) in either state. I wouldn't mind moving back to the Lone Star, where I belong, but could be happy in the other two states. 

dFrost


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Kellie Wolverton said:


> *A little Arizona humor...this has been floating around for a while...but thought you might enjoy it :razz:
> 
> Arizona Diary
> 
> ...


I LOVE this. We've all read the one about New England with the snow, and that was pretty much how I felt when I lived there...

Reading that made me miss home. 

One big thing to remember, never, EVER leave soda/beer in the car by accident. The cans will explode. 
If you do this and you're lucky, it will just cover your trunk, you won't be a schmuck like me and leave it on the front seat to cover the entire interior in sticky crap. 

Can't tell you much about the neighborhoods anymore, the house my mom and dad had was in a nice area, now it's debateable on if you want to drive through the neighborhood. Their second house was up in Paradise Valley and my brother says the area is still nice - that was on Sandra Terrace and 16th St I think.


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

i want to move somewhere too ... im tired of jersey ... AZ might be a lil too hot for me though.....

not to mention id have to find a job somewhere ...... nobody wants to hire a stupid cable guy


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Tyree Johnson said:


> i want to move somewhere too ... im tired of jersey ... AZ might be a lil too hot for me though.....
> 
> not to mention id have to find a job somewhere ...... nobody wants to hire a stupid cable guy


Biggest mistake I ever made was not moving to Hawaii after I got my Law Enforcement degree , when I had the chance . I could of stayed with my brother until I got a job . Nothing like the scenery , weather and surf there . 

Instead I stayed here . Snowboarding is a poor replacement for surfing . I hate winter !


----------



## Megan Berry (Jul 19, 2010)

Ashley Campbell said:


> One big thing to remember, never, EVER leave soda/beer in the car by accident. The cans will explode.


Be careful about cats too... one of my cats got into our van the summer it hit 122*, and we didn't see her get in. She was in there for a good 45 min to an hr before we found her. She didn't explode or anything, but she did die of heat exhaustion before we could get her to a vet. Pretty horrifying for a grade school kid to see, I'll tell ya! 



Matt -- 

Come on, now I want to know how you feel about certain areas! ;-)


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Megan Berry said:


> Be careful about cats too... one of my cats got into our van the summer it hit 122*, and we didn't see her get in. She was in there for a good 45 min to an hr before we found her. She didn't explode or anything, but she did die of heat exhaustion before we could get her to a vet. Pretty horrifying for a grade school kid to see, I'll tell ya!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Every summer when I was in Vegas there was horror stories about dogs or kids left in boiling cars.](*,)

One newscaster cooked a egg on the sidewalk. That was kinda interesting in a sick way!:lol:#-o

Trying to touch the steering wheel after getting into the hot car in the summer time was always good for a thrill!!:lol:


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

The laws here are no animals left in vehicles in weather over 85 degrees - same as airport - no animals on the tarmac if it is over 85 degrees - so when we flew animals out in the summer, it was always out after 1 or 2 in the morning. They will actually break into your vehicle or call the cops for animals in vehicles (don't mind the kids, tho - only kidding)

DFrost - I grew up in NM - just outside of Alb - I, too, would move back. Nice weather all year long, snow doesn't last long, green, have the Rio Grande running thru, good fishing...........

Also need to leave windows cracked a little in the heat to assure they don't crack due to interior heat.


----------



## Erynn Lucas (Dec 10, 2008)

When I left Tucson, the law was no animals left in vehicles. Ever. Not even in winter. 

Another caution about cats... LOTS of predators. Even in the city cats make tasty meals for a variety of creatures.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Every summer when I was in Vegas there was horror stories about dogs or kids left in boiling cars.](*,)
> 
> One newscaster cooked a egg on the sidewalk. That was kinda interesting in a sick way!:lol:#-o
> 
> Trying to touch the steering wheel after getting into the hot car in the summer time was always good for a thrill!!:lol:


Yeah Tucson news had at least 1 or more coverages on dummies that left their kids in the car in the summer every year, and as well as I remember they always had warnings not to leave anything alive in the car. I mean, let's think here, it's amazingly hot outside, you are severely uncomfortable sitting in your car with the AC off - how do you manage to leave your baby in the damn car? I can't think of anywhere you can't bring a baby into (like a dog) so stop being a lazy ass and take them with you. 

Seltbelt buckles get amazingly hot too! Those padded covers are a must for steering wheels, not the plastic ones, the soft cloth ones. I still use mine (my steering wheel is that black plastic stuff). 

We used to fry eggs on the sidewalk too, but that was in Phoenix when I was little


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I heard on the news Phoenix has the third highest foreclosure rate in the US. Who would have guessed after so many years of strong growth Phoenix and Las Vegas would go bust?

They said snow birds from Canada are buying up some of the inventory in Phoenix. 

Maybe you guys will have Gerry Grimwood for a neighbor one of these days, god forbid.:razz:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

PS It has been snowing here all afternoon.:twisted:](*,)

Day dreaming about Costa Rica right now.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

It's 70ish here today and supposed to rain


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> It's 70ish here today and supposed to rain


I will be there soon!\\/


----------

